# Whats the life span of a cricket??



## retro (Apr 1, 2008)

Umm crickets have a life span of around 3 months. So Im guessing you have more than one. 

Also Crickets sing for three reasons. A- attract females B- Keep them atrracted C- Warn off other male crickets.

Time to unclog the sprayer


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

yeah, i'm thinking more then one cricket. sings the same song because it's the same temperature.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I think it's a Disney song. :wink:

Hopefully, after a little more than 5 years and 9 months later, 4just1don's cricket has moved on to greener pastures.

Barb


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

maybe some a distant descendant still sings the song of it's ansesters to this day.


----------

